# my new reef tank



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well i got rid of my 179 and got a 70g reef tank here is some pics of it


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

more pics of the tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pix Bubba...how bout a full tank shot too? I am so tempted to get a sw setup myself


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm..how do 3 tangs behave in a 70 G? No fighting?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

No fighting at all


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Well has been three weeks now all is good went through a couple huge amonia spikes but I am guessing I went through a mini cycle from the big move . The setup I purchased was in Calgary and moved to rocky mountain house Wich is a three hour drive then they were in a toat for two days with a power head air stone and heater . But all seams good now my mushroom corals are all inflated , my candy cane has nice colors and my Los is groaning new Pollips .


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice tank bro!!


----------

